# Nylabone



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

About this time a year ago I was thinking the same thing you are! Supposedly, Nylabones were the wonder toy (especially the $18 Galileo :doh, and my dog didn't care about them.

I was soooooo frustrated, because the only thing he was interested in putting in his mouth was what he wasn't supposed to.

About 6 months ago, after being left in his crate with only the Nylabone every night, he finally took an interest. Now, he prefers rawhide, shoes, socks, and anything else he's not supposed to chew on, but is happy with the Nylabone if nothing else is available.

Someone suggested boiling the Nylabone in chicken broth. I don't know if it helped, but maybe... I also froze peanut butter onto the Nylabone, and Ozzie loved it! Again, I don't know if it helped him forge his special relationship with the bone, or just kept him busy for a few minutes.

How old is Moose? 
Hang in there!


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

I just saw your post with pics, and saw how young Moose is (and adorable). Another idea...

Try knotting, soaking, and freezing a washcloth. Ozzie loved this!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

IF you know somebody with a dog who is a confirmed Nylabone lover, let that dog get the bone started for you. Chances are, your dog will like it if another dog has chewed it first.

Both my dogs love them! My Whippet was only semi-interested until I got my Golden. Once he started chewing them, she took a renewed interest.


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Roxy loves hers. Her nylabone and cuberpuppy chew are always left out (squeaky toys are usually away in the box) and she'll intermittently shew both. 

Only slighyl connected, we think chewing is the dogs version of either reading the newspaper or playing on the internet.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Be careful which nylabone you get. I've heard that anything buy the "original" can splinter and be very dangerous! I had bought the puppy fish nylabone for my future pup, but will be returning it in exchange for the original.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

You'd think after so many dogs, I'd realize that nylabone lovers must be few and far between and stop buying them... They are a great idea, but our dogs have generally turned their noses up at them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

All of our pack loves them. They are their primary source of chewing heaven!!!! Can't remember what their take on them was during the puppy stage though.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My experience is the same as Stephanies.... Having another dog...kind of get the nylabone started...seems to make a difference...
My MIL greyhound will rarely chew her Nylabones at home...but comes to my house and is a bigtime Nylabone chewing fan...

My girls have their prefered shapes too! 
The wolf sized Soupers are the girls fav...
the Galileo is second 
the wishbone and the traditional dog bone shape seem to be last on the list....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I actually *teach* Nylabone chewing to young puppies. We'll sit together in the evening and I'll hold the bone, encourage chewing and priase/pet as it happens. My attention to the bone raises its value to the pup in the process, too.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I had no success with the nylabones that actually look like bones. The boys chew right threw them. The only nylabone that worked was the huge one with the green rubber in the middle and the nubs at both ends. It was about $17, but we have had it since March 07. It is still going strong. The only problem is it took Bailey about 4 months before he even touched it, lol.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I first bought Bailey one when he was 9 weeks old. He took zero interest in it until he started teething. He chewed through it in a couple of days after that and I had to go buy another one!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it really just depends on the dog. Park never liked them... now he'll on a very rare occasion chew one. I have actually found him chewing a nylabone THROUGH a blanket. 
When we had Bentley, he went through them like they were going out of style! He was a very aggressive chew though, and they never lasted long with him. 
Camden is about half and half. He'll chew them... but he'd prefer to chew on the end table in our bedroom. He's funny about it too. He'll have the nylabone between his paws, but then start chewing on the table. "Hmm... maybe they'll never notice??"


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

My gang has 4 nylabones. They really have little interest in them. On occasion I have seen Delilah carry one around, but I've never seen them actually chewed on.

My gang prefer raw bison bones. They work on them for hours and hours.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Just bought two for Libby and Beams. These are the first either has had...I think. They seem to like them, and yes, each wants the others! They trade all night long. I also put the chicken one in my mouth to see if it has a flavor...yeah...nothing!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> I also put the chicken one in my mouth to see if it has a flavor...yeah...nothing!


I thought I was the only person crazy enough to do that! 


Okay, raise your hand if anyone else has ever tasted one of their dogs toys to see if it was really flavored?? You don't have to say if it was before or after you'd given it to the dog... :yuck:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

my guys used to rawhide and then i bought everyone the nylabones and stopped buying rawhide all together... at first they didnt like them but since thats all they get to chew on they decided they love them...

I made the mistake of buying the edibles ones first.... when you have hard chewers not the best choice!!! they were gone in mins and i was out a lot of money...lol..

I have the hard white bone shaped ones and the dogs seem to enjoy them.. only problem i have is that Coal broke his big molar in the back on one... so kinda of hesitant to give them back to him again... but we will see after the area heals.. he probably jsut had a bad tooth to begin with and this just helped it along!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> I thought I was the only person crazy enough to do that!
> 
> 
> Okay, raise your hand if anyone else has ever tasted one of their dogs toys to see if it was really flavored?? You don't have to say if it was before or after you'd given it to the dog... :yuck:


 
LOL!! I'm thinking that once they bite into it, the chicken flavor is emitted??? have no idea on this one, all I know is it tasted like nothing, not even salty


----------

